# Wildlife/pet/hunting pics



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

Well,ive got nothing else to post and there hasnt been an animal thread in a while so why not?..lets see your pet and wildlife pics(hunting pics included,i like seeing some of the big bucks and fish some of you get)..I dont have a USB cord for my camera right now so all i can post are pet pictures,as soon as i get a cord though there will be plenty of wildlife pics.(my uncle got a nice 8-point yesterday)[]


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2011)

Yo Branden,

 Are'ya in some sort'a turkey induced trance. Pet hunting is not something I'd be into.


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

Heres 2 of our dogs,weve got 2 more and a wabbit but its pouring rain and dark so theyll have to wait.


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> Yo Branden,
> 
> Are'ya in some sort'a turkey induced trance. Pet hunting is not something I'd be into.


 It depend on how friendly those pets are and what they're doing[]


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

If I shoot one of my cats, or choke my chicken, I'll post pics of it here.. thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

one more


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> If I shoot one of my cats, or choke my chicken, I'll post pics of it here.. thanks for starting this thread.


 You can delete it if youd like.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

Why I'd never do something like that.. it would be an abuse of authority. Go ahead kiddo.. but.. you ain't gonna blow away them pups, is ya?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 26, 2011)

Here are my squirrel pelts. I shot all of them except for the grey one and tiny one. My cat killed those. The squirrel on the top right is the squirrel that attacked me.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 26, 2011)

These are from my first munk hunt when I was 10. I got the one at the top.


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

They're headless!!!![][][].......you must have some tough cats[].A squirrel attacked you?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 26, 2011)

This is my friend's first squirrel. Note I take all credit for my actions and all of my kills are skinned and used.


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Bottles r LEET
> 
> These are from my first munk hunt when I was 10. I got the one at the top.


 You hunt chipmunks up there??!?![8|]......we rarely even see chipmunks here,the only one i ever saw just running around was at the Memphis Zoo,i can belive you have a huntable population.[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 26, 2011)

> A squirrel attacked you?


 
 Yes, unfortunately. My friend had already shot the squirrel in the elbow with his pellet gun, and we were chasing it. It ran into its hole at the base of the tree in some brush. So we start to destroy the hole. We didn't notice, but the squirrel had climbed up the tree. Next thing I know, the squirrel goes screaming by my ear with claws and teeth barred.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, now I am thinking about deleting it.. how great would that be if one of our decent, morally balanced adult members asked his young son or daughter to come look at some nice bottle pics on www.antique-bottles.net ..and while searching the place, he sees the title of this thread and says "hey look there's some cute pet pics here" only for this poor unsuspecting family to be exposed to the disturbing images of dead animals.. real great idea, I'm sure proud to be associated with this aspect of bottle collecting..


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

Go ahead,cause im not gonna sit here and let you call me and Bottles r Leet undecent people......so please delete the dadgum thing.........THANKS[][][][][][][]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 26, 2011)

Charlie, humans have been hunting animals for millions of years. It's what they did to survive.


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

Really???........huh,i thought they ate tofu and grazed on grass.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

The trouble is, "decency" varies from place to place & person to person.. it's obvious you guys are comfortable with going out there and shooting small animals, but other people might not want to see this stuff, especially on a bottle forum. I'm just making you think, son.. I won't delete it cause there's others here who also enjoy tales of rodent carnage and images of death. May the demographic deviants beware!!


----------



## woody (Dec 26, 2011)

I am an avid hunter, also, and this thread was started in the correct forum, general chat.
 I don't see a problem with this thread.
 Post away.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

There you go..see?  I'm not the boss of this place after all!! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

Well,...speaking of dead squirrels..,[] Here's my somewhat mangy looking, but 100 year old antique black squirrel mount...Hunting's a pretty big part of the culture and traditions around here...


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you MR.Woody.I wasnt going to post any squirrel pics in the first place because i knew what the result would be.As soon as i can get a cord for this camera im going to show the deer my uncle got yesterday though.It was a very pretty 8-point.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

Can we at least take the "pet" out of the title? Then I'll be fine with it..


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2011)

So you guys,

 What I wanna know is after this hunting, do y'all fry up a mess of tasty rodent morsels? 




Dead Squirrel Recipe.

 What'ya do with the skins?


----------



## woody (Dec 26, 2011)

Tastes like chicken...[]


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

It really does taste like dark meat chicken,ive never been good at cooking it,im never able to get it tender.My grandmother made some fried squireel and squirrel dumplings and it was pretty good.Once you get past the"im eating a rat with a bushy tail"part of it.People think eating squirrel is disgusting but if you think about it all they eat is acorns and insects.So technically,they're the ultimate organic food.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

My pals that I used to work with , doing maple sugaring, used to keep a pot cooking for days on the non busy end of the maple syrup arch...They called it "mulligan stew"...It was replenished with whatever one of the guys shot....It was actually usually very good.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 26, 2011)

I have never eaten a squirrel. I take the pelts and salt them. They would make a nice wall hanger.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

Found this at Wikipedia...

*Mulligan stew* is an improvised dish said to have been prepared by American hobos in camps in the early 1900s.[1]
 A description of mulligan stew appeared in a 1900 newspaper:
 [blockquote]
 Another traveler present described the operation of making a "mulligan." Five or six hobos join in this. One builds a fire and rustles a can. Another has to procure meat; another potatoes; one fellow pledges himself to obtain bread, and still another has to furnish onions, salt and pepper. If a chicken can be stolen, so much the better. The whole outfit is placed in the can and boiled until it is done. If one of the men is successful in procuring "Java," an oyster can is used for a coffee tank, and this is also put on the fire to boil. Incidentally, it may be mentioned that California hobos always put a "snipe" in their coffee, to give it that delicate amber color and to add to the aroma. "Snipe" is hobo for the butt end of a cigar that smokers throw down in the streets. All hobos have large quantities of snipes in their pockets, for both chewing and smoking purposes. A "beggar stew" is a "mulligan," without any meat. [2][/blockquote]
 The earliest known attestation is in 1899.[3]
 "Mulligan" is a stand-in for any Irishman, and mulligan stew is simply an Irish stew that includes meat, potatoes, vegetables, and whatever else can be begged, scavenged, found or stolen.[4] A local Appalachian variant is a burgoo, where the available ingredients might include squirrel or opossum. Only a pot and a fire are required. The hobo who put it together was known as the "mulligan mixer."


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's what my pets killed today, too bad you can't see the blood, though.. how boring.. [&:]


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

Is that a house cat or a black lion???[8|][&:]


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> So you guys,
> 
> ...


 Neat!!!........im fixing to go join this forum.!!![][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

That is a house cat ..


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

According to that forum "use of this forum by people under 18 years old is permitted only with legal guardian present"........id like to know how they know if a guardian is present or not?....ya think this room is bugged??[][][8|][8|]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Dec 26, 2011)

mixed with an Ocelot


----------



## carobran (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> That is a house cat ..


 Thats gotta be the biggest cat ive ever seen.[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

How much you guess she weighs?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> According to that forum "use of this forum by people under 18 years old is permitted only with legal guardian present"........id like to know how they know if a guardian is present or not?....ya think this room is bugged??[][][8|][8|]


 
 I wouldn't go reminding everyone that you're in violation of contract, squire.. [&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Here's what my pets killed today, too bad you can't see the blood, though.. how boring.. [&:]


 
 Nice cats Chuck...I guess 14 lbs....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can't help but post this pic too![] Branden...Here's our Maine coon house cat...Lauren has an updated pic somewhere...He's even bigger now.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2011)

Here are  a few wild animals sharing a meal.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2011)

A Tigarabb I shot one once


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 26, 2011)

The best part of the deer[:-]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

Rick...that ain't right,..LoL..[]

 Here's a pic of Leo the Maine coon, the day I found him in the woods along the road....


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> The best part of the deer[:-]


 

 That pic alone should clear up anybody wondering why they call you SickRick!  I really have heard about hunters who have a ritual of taking a bite out of a deer's heart while it's still warm.  You didn't really do it, did you?

 PD


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

What a relief.. I thought that was it's tongue..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif] [sm=lol.gif] [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Dec 26, 2011)

It wasnt so bad was it Rick?


----------



## carobran (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here are  a few wild animals sharing a meal.


 The one closest to the camera has got to be the ugliest deer ive ever seen[8|][X(]....[]


----------



## carobran (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MY LORD!!!.......YOU DIDNT FIND HIM NEAR A CHEMICAL PLANT DIDJA????[8|][8|][8D]


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 27, 2011)

Regarding squirrels, back in 05-06 I would regularly stalk and try to catch wild animals with my bare hands, just to see if I could.  I'm not interested in killing unless I actually need to, or I am using an old fashioned bow or home-made spears. Anything higher-tech provides an unsportsmanlike advantage to a creature who is generally more than smart enough to accomplish the kill utilizing more crafty and skillful means. Nothing wrong with guns or compound-bow hunting, I just personally prefer the old-school methods.

 Anyway, I was walking along a creek with a chain-link fence running parallel, and spotted a squirrel nearby. I strategically chased it up the fence, then back and forth and back and forth trying to tire it out. I saw the chance and pounced on it, grabbing it firmly in hand. Well, the squirrel was none too pleased with my advances and emitted a shriek I've never heard produced by such creatures, while simultaneously burying its wickedly sharp teeth into my right forefinger. I let go in surprise, from the shriek or bite I'm not sure, and both of us survived to live another day.  The bleeding digit taught me quite the lesson, so understandably I've never tried to catch a squirrel again. []


----------



## carobran (Dec 27, 2011)

Them little buggers are mean!!....i carry a knife with me in case i need to take care of a wounded one before putting him in my vest.It may sound cruel but its the quickest way.[].....ok,im going to try and log off one more time,i said id get off at 11,then 11:30,then 12:00.......ohhh,it wont hurt to stay on a few more minutes[]


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 27, 2011)

Mean, feisty, and dextrous they are indeed. Some call them the "Monkeys of North America" and I'd agree. Their paws are like little hands and are pretty fun to watch while they manipulate their foodstuffs.


----------



## carobran (Dec 27, 2011)

My grandfather said he was out bird)dove,quail) hunting one day and saw a huge old fox squirrel.He shot him 3 times with bird shot from a shotgun and had to finish him off with his pistol.They blend in great too,ive had the on the side of a tree 10 feet in front of me and couldnt see them,one day we saw one run up a huge oak tree,the only way we saw him up there was that his tail would blow in the wind.[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> There you go..see?  I'm not the boss of this place after all!! []


 [] After all Charlie, the heading does say wildlife/pet/huntingpics. that little hashydiagonal mark means that the pet part only means that pics of pets can be shown also, ya know with the hunting pics, and wildlife pics. I dont think the boy wants us ta post pics of pets bein shot, unless they have really big teeth and are gnawing off yer leg[][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2011)

I was looking a little pale that day,needed some iron.


----------



## Brains (Dec 27, 2011)

my friends hunt squirrels for no reason-
 -i've determined they're crazy, so here's a pet picture.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Right.. I should commend Carb for his efficiency, perhaps even learn from it.. I'm gonna start a thread called NDNR/Footfungus/Historical Flask pics... []


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> Right.. I should commend Carb for his efficiency, perhaps even learn from it.. I'm gonna start a thread called NDNR/Footfungus/Historical Flask pics... []


 

 LOL!!  Pets don't seem to fit with this thread!


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 27, 2011)

Joe, love that picture of Leo as a kitten, but I feel he was "pulling the wool over your eyes!" He seems to be saying, "Look at poor little me, I'm always going to be a tiny kitten and you can afford to feed me!"  []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2011)

LoL,... Dale....So true, so true...Little did we know at the time what type of recessive genes were lurking in there! [] Even the vet we took him to doubted he'd turn out to be a Maine coon...."Not too many of those around this area,...probably just a long haired domestic cat" but Lauren had a feeling about him, and she was correct.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2011)

> The bleeding digit taught me quite the lesson, so understandably I've never tried to catch a squirrel again.


 
 Hmmm,...did you get tested for Rabies?


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 []  Cool!! We might get all kinda disgusting things posted, along with some pretty cool pics of flasks!!!


----------

